# Pigeons for adoption due to divorce



## duislinguini (May 14, 2005)

Hi all,

My step-daughter wanted to rescue injured birds for a hobby 2 years ago. I built her a large bird house (4'x4'x6' tall). We found a male pigeon with a broken wing and gave him a name (Coo) and a home. She got onto this website/message board, and made friends with a lady named Cathy, from N. Cal. Cathy sent her a female pigeon named Mora. Mora escaped and Cathy then sent Cleo. Coo & Cleo began having babies. Eventually we found another injured pigeon. She started having babies with Coo & Cleo's babies.

Last fall my wife left me, and of course so did my step-daughter. They live in an apartment, and will probably do so for years to come. I am now responsible for 10 pigeons. The cage is probably too small for so many birds, although I don't know enough about their habits. Who knows, it could be The Ritz as far as they are concerned. 

I got involved for the sake of my step-daughter. I really don't want to keep taking care of them. This was never really my idea of a hobby. 

All but the 2 injured feral pigeons have been solely raised in captivity. I have no intention of letting them loose, since I know they would never make it.

I live in Mesa, AZ and want to know if there is anybody in the local area that would be willing to adopt the birds. I will continue to take care of them until I find a home. I have already discussed this with my step-daughter. She is the one who suggested I post here.

Thanks in advance for any replies, Tony


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tony,

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for being concerned for the welfare of these pigeons, and trying to locate a new home for them. They are the innocent victims in all this, and we are glad you didn't let them out to find their way in this world. That would be a disastor.

Let's see what we can do to help.

Again, thank you for your kindness to these birds.

Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*

Hi Tony,
It's wonderful that you have accepted temporary responsibility of caring for your step daughter's pigeons. 

I live in Mesa as well. Dobson Ranch (Baseline) area. I have 8 rescued, non releasable pigeons that have become our pets. Unfortunately, due to a severe respiratory ailment I developed last Dec. I'm unable to take in any more birds. I will, however, be happy to try & help you find homes for your pigeons.

To make it easier for me to care for our pijjies, my husband just built an indoor aviary (8' L x 6' W x 6' H) in our AZ room. This will house all our birds so I will have two large cages available to help house your pigeons if they are adopted locally.

I would suggest emailing Nancy Eilertsen, owner of East Valley Wildlife (Chandler area) to see if she knows of anyone willing to adopt some or all of your pigeons. Her email address is:
[email protected]

There are a couple of people I can contact to see if they know of any folks who would enjoy adopting one or more pigeons.

I hope we can help you successfully adopt your pigeons to good homes.

Cindy


----------

